# Is it ok to paint with acrylic paint while pregnant?



## Dahlia05

I wanted to paint on a canvas using with acrylic paint but I'm not sure if it is a good idea? :shrug:

I was planning on doing the painting once my little girl is in bed asleep. More time for me, I would be painting downstairs in my living, in an open space area. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Stardust1

Acrylic paint is completely harmless. I've been an art technician in a secondary art department for 8 years and I have to risk assess anything we use or our kids use that could be potentially harmful ie fumes, chemicals etc. The only thing I'd say is avoid getting anything on your clothes as its a nightmare to get out. :) Believe you me I wouldn't be working anywhere near it or using it if it was bad for me or baby and I use it with kids every day. I have a long list of things I'm avoiding in our department at the moment though, which is a pain.


----------



## Dahlia05

Thank you so much! I'm glad to hear this :) I'll definitely start as soon as I can. I've been wanting to do this for awhile. xox


----------



## BunnyN

It still has drying chemicals in it so make sure you paint in a well ventilated place. I can't use it but I have asthma and bad allergies so that's a bit different.


----------



## summer rain

Yep acrylic paint is fine, and if anyone is thinking of doing some painting of a different variety, so is regular emulsion and gloss/satinwood paint provided they are the low volatile compound type and you keep the area well ventilated. I had to paint my son's room recently xx


----------



## BrooklynBabe

Stardust1 said:


> Acrylic paint is completely harmless. I've been an art technician in a secondary art department for 8 years and I have to risk assess anything we use or our kids use that could be potentially harmful ie fumes, chemicals etc. The only thing I'd say is avoid getting anything on your clothes as its a nightmare to get out. :) Believe you me I wouldn't be working anywhere near it or using it if it was bad for me or baby and I use it with kids every day. I have a long list of things I'm avoiding in our department at the moment though, which is a pain.

Thank you for this response, I've been a bit nervous since I have an exhibit coming up and need to finish up. I'm so used to wiping my hands on my clothes and washing brushes and I don't know what to do as in precautions. I have a few other questions, is there any way I can contact you Stardust1?


----------

